# Wooden Shelby GT500 build - model sized



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

I thought this was pretty cool and appropriate for all my dusty friends here:

https://themustangsource.com/talent...2020918&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=content


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That guy certainly has mad skills and an eye for things . I couldn’t get the ratios right of my life depending on it


----------



## MikeBee (Jun 6, 2020)

Detail is amazing. Must have a good eye.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MikeBee said:


> Detail is amazing. Must have a good eye.


I actually thought it was full scale at first . As I watch him working on it with the tools he’s using and freehanding ,I’m amazed at the outcome


----------

